# Berry pudding-rec.



## kadesma (May 3, 2006)

We had this as dessert for lunch and dinner tonight, Cade and Ethan had so much fun helping me and then eating the reward 
1-3/4-c. sugar
1/2-c soft butter
2-c. flour
2-tea. baking powder
1/2-tea. salt
1-1/4-c. milk
3-cups fresh berries, I used blackberries, but I'm betting strawberries or raspberries would be great.
2-c. boiling water
preheat oven to 350f.
beat 3/4 c.of the sugar and the butter til blended. Stir together the flour, baking powder and salt. Add to the sugar mix along with the milk. Beat til smooth and blended. spread batter evenly in bottom of 2-1/2-3 qt. baking dish
In another bowl, stir together the remaining 1 c. of sugar with your berries and boiling water. Pour berry mix over batter and bake for about 45 min til puffed and bubbling, and cake top springs back when touched. Cool just a little before serving, It should come from the oven with berries and cake on top and a sweet thick berry sauce beneath..Now top with vanilla Ice cream and dig in  Serves 8

enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (May 3, 2006)

Ooohh this sounds yummy. I adore berries. (especially saskatoon and blueberries) 

Thanks, kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Ooohh this sounds yummy. I adore berries. (especially saskatoon and blueberries)
> 
> Thanks, kadesma!


You're welcome Grumblebee  It turned out pretty good. I think it was those two little boys helping me  You should have seen them, berry juice on faces and hands, batter dripping down arms, but it was so much fun doing this together. The kitchen is still a disaster, but, who cares, I had a wonderful time and so did they 

kadesma


----------



## licia (May 4, 2006)

That sounds delicious - and a lot like something my grandmother used to make, but I can't remember what she called it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> That sounds delicious - and a lot like something my grandmother used to make, but I can't remember what she called it. Thanks for posting.


Your welcome licia,
my gramma use to make something like this as well, but always used peaches.  Then she would top it with some whipped cream or homemade peach ice cream.

kadesma


----------

